# THK Supplements



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I was looking at THK's website, and saw their supplements they had.

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/supplements.shtml

Has anyone used them? 

Would they be beneficial?

Anyone see a point in using them if you are feeding raw?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

The only one I would probably use is Perfect Form, since it helps with digestion. However I use Probios for that. 

I do use THK food though, when I travel, forget to take something out of the freezer and for transitioning dogs, and also for puppies.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Carol, I use yogurt for digesting and I'd say it's cheaper.

I've been thinking about ordering some of the food for Ike. I've been reading back on a lot of posts on feeding puppies raw, and I figured I'd be better safe than sorry.

If I do decide to order THK food, which ones would you recommend for him?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I use Force since it is grain free and for dogs that do better with a little grain (Jesea) I use Thrive. 

The THK site allows you to order different kinds and that is where I order from now. I actually find it cheaper than other places even without the discount that I used to get.


----------

